# Wiki on Dutch's Ranch Style Beans



## richoso1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dutch,

My compliments on your Wikl about your Ranch Style Beans, that recipe is the bomb. Pintos are my favorite bean, and you did them in a very tasty way.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Rich!

Those beans are just the ticket if you are looking for something that is hearty and savory and don't want the heat and sweetness of my Wicked Baked Beans. I gave that recipe to one of my neighbors as he wanted a savory side dish. He later told me that he enjoyed those Ranch Beans so much that he forgot about doing his meat dish.


----------



## danelmore (Jun 18, 2010)

deleted


----------

